# Three Fun Groups NE of Atlanta



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

If you are looking for fun groups with which to ride, check out "Gwinnett Touring Club," "Meetup" group "NE Ga Cyclist Road and Mountain," and "Audax Atlanta." The latter rides all over north Ga.


----------



## ActionK (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks! Been hoping to find something on the northeast side of town.


----------



## lblanch40 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm looking for a group in the Alpharetta area. Anyone know a contact?


----------



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know any, but most bike shops have group rides. Also, try "meetup.com"


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*check out*



lblanch40 said:


> I'm looking for a group in the Alpharetta area. Anyone know a contact?


NARC (North Atlanta Riding Club) and Southeastern Cycling for group rides
Southeastern Cycling


----------

